# AORDs constituent download



## Aurum (15 June 2009)

Does anyone know where I can download a file, preferably in csv format, that contains the constituents of the index. The ideal format would be something like,

Code, Company Name, Mkt Cap, sector

I am trying to programatically generate a list of all companies over a set Market Cap. The nearest I've found so far is the bottom of this page. However that is split over many files and doesn't contain market cap.

Thanks,

Aurum.


----------



## skyQuake (15 June 2009)

*Re: Aords constituent download.*

IRESS does, if you're looking for a free one I know theres an XJO one out there.


----------



## dalek (15 June 2009)

*Re: Aords constituent download.*

you might find some useful info here http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com.au/tables.aspx


----------



## jackson8 (15 June 2009)

*Re: Aords constituent download.*



dalek said:


> you might find some useful info here http://www.afrsmartinvestor.com.au/tables.aspx




here is another link that may be of help

http://markets.theage.com.au/apps/mkt/industrylisting.ac

also
http://www.afr.com/home/tables.aspx

and open ASX top 300 stocks


----------



## Aurum (16 June 2009)

Thanks, they are just the files I was looking for.

Aurum.


----------

